
“A proven interest in computer science from a young age” - dudul
https://www.indeed.co.uk/job/back-end-developer-c20ef664a88b38c1
======
srfilipek
Up next:

"One or more parents must have 3+ publications in the field of artificial
intelligence during the years 1956-1974. Publications by extended family may
also be considered."

